

Difference Between Seed Stage and Growth Stage Decisions - kodachi386
http://iamvictorio.us/post/29356467513/difference-between-seed-stage-and-growth-stage-decisions

======
rdudekul
What drives decisions, the post says, during seed stage is survival, and
during growth stage are values.

I would contend that during seed stage the company is still churning out MVPs
to get to PMF. While at growth stage it is about refining scalable repeatable
business model. In both stages the company is driven by the core values of
effectively solving customers problems and not take survival for granted.

